# Relocating to N.D. looking for work, house, schools and hunt



## topgunsplash (Dec 25, 2006)

I am looking to relocate to N.D. I have a wife of 20 yrs. and 3 great, athletic kids. 2 in H.S. freshman and junior, one going in 7th grade. All are great athletes here in Calif, but can't stand it here. Been here all my life, but just so tired of the blistering pace. We are an outdoors family, and hunt like crazy, fish, camp, and love the outdoors.

I have been an electrician for 28+ years, have done alot of different work; City work, county work, union work,etc. I realize that there is licensing requirements for N.D, S.D. and so on, but can a guy find work until testing is complete.

I have also worked as a hunting guide, and owned my own hunting guide business for 15 years, and would be willing to do part time guiding work too.
My older son, (15) is a 3 sport athlete here, football, basketball, baseball, and is considered the top sophomore athlete in our area. My 14 year old daughter, is a basketball and softball player, and will be a freshman this year. My youngest son, (12) is also a 3 sport athlete, and is also a great wrestler.

Any suggestions or help would be great, or any phone numbers to reputable electrical companies would be appreciated.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## chrisg (Mar 17, 2010)

Lots of Job availability in ND. Especially in the Oil counties of western ND. Check them out.....


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The western part of the state, Dickinson, Williston area has the biggest need for workers, from what I hear housing out there is a bit tough to find. Other parts of the state are also good for jobs as well.

Start here: http://www.jobsnd.com/

You also want to check with the ND Chamber of Commerce, http://www.ndchamber.com/ they may also have some leads for you.

If you haven't already checked them out here is a link to the ND Electricians board who would license you. https://www.ndseb.com/

Kids won't have a problem finding sports activities, just about any school in ND has the athletic programs you mentioned.

Hunting, pretty much anywhere in the state has some type of opportunity. Just depends on what you are in to.

Good luck!

huntin1


----------



## huntbous (Mar 3, 2006)

Give me a call if you'd like, I can send you some information about local real estate listings. I'm a huge hunter, real estate salesperson and home builder. Bismarck 471-4673


----------

